# New Labels



## Runningwolf (Nov 30, 2010)

Some wines I bottled today.


----------



## KSmith3011 (Nov 30, 2010)

I may need to request use of your Cranapple Chardonnay. The label looks awesome and the wine sounds awesome. I am going to see if that recipe is listed. Yum!!!
Oh, the rest of the labels looks sweet. Some day I will take the time to learn how to load pics on this forum, then you are all in trouble,,,lol. My labels could get me banned.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 30, 2010)

The Cranapple was an Orchard Breezen kit


----------



## Wade E (Nov 30, 2010)

Looking good buddy!


----------



## Julie (Nov 30, 2010)

I like the Cranapple Chardonnay label the best and I am now puttoing that wine on my want list from your cellar.  I'm not sure you are aware of this or not but Jeannie and I are ready to do another raid.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 30, 2010)

Julie said:


> I like the Cranapple Chardonnay label the best and I am now puttoing that wine on my want list from your cellar.  I'm not sure you are aware of this or not but Jeannie and I are ready to do another raid.



Should I take my vitamins


----------



## Wade E (Nov 30, 2010)

Do they make Gerital in blue?


----------



## Julie (Nov 30, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Should I take my vitamins



Don't bother it won't help you any.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 30, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Do they make Gerital in blue?



 WOW that's not just good but pretty damn quick too!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 30, 2010)

Julie said:


> Don't bother it won't help you any.



Careful there Julie, this is public and you're the one that keeps coming back


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 30, 2010)

Like the labels. Second one, I'm up in the air on though. 

I'll check it out in person on the 17th there buddy.


----------



## PAwinedude (Nov 30, 2010)

Wade:

the blue won't help...

after all these years....that little guy needs a kickstand!


----------

